# Archäologie ab Skill 50



## Floppy13 (28. März 2011)

Tag 

Habe letztens mal angefangen Archäologie zu skilln. Ich bin jetzt im Moment bei Skill 55. Bis Skill 50 habe ich nur Fragmente gesammelt und einmal hab ich bis jetzt ein Artefakt restauriert, da ich an der Fragmentsgrenze der Nachtelfen war (sprich ich hatte 200 von denen).
Nun meine Frage: Seit Skill 50 is das Aufsammeln von Fragmenten bei mir Grün. Also könnte ich rein theoretisch noch mim Aufsammeln skilln. Ich habe seit Skill 50 insgesamt 301 Artefakte gesammelt und noch keinen Skillpunkt dazu bekommen. Habe auch schon GM gefragt, der meinte aber, dass man bis skill 100 nur mit dem Aufsammeln der Fragmente skillen könnte. Eiglich sollte man dem ja trauen^^ aber irgwie fällt mir das sehr schwer =/

Habt ihr ne Ahnung, wie das da a Skill 50 läuft?

Lg 
Floppy13


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. März 2011)

Ich hab ab Skill 50 oder 55 nur noch mit dem Zusammenbauen der Artefakte skillen können.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. März 2011)

Also bei mit ging das so bis ca 70-75 ähnlich wie bei Bergbau mit Kupfer. Allerdings bedeutet grün das es auch mal mehr als 5 Versuche braucht um Skillpunkte dazu zu bekommen.


----------



## Arosk (28. März 2011)

Also ich hab bis Punkt 100 mit Sammeln geskillt, danach wurden die Dinger grau.

Es ist möglich das du extremes Pech hattest und einfach jedesmal von den 20 % (?) Chance auf einen Skillpunkt bei grün "versagt" hast. *g*

Ab 100 dann alles zusammengebaut und bei ca. 220 gelandet, dann mußte ich weiter sammeln.


----------



## xxhajoxx (28. März 2011)

Man kann mittlerweile nur noch bis 50 Sammeln danach gibts nur noch fürs restaurieren Skillpoints


----------



## madmurdock (14. April 2011)

So lange die Fragmente unbegrenzt aufgenommen und gespeichert werden koennen, ist es ziemlich dumm VOR Skill 100 Artefakte zu bauen bzw. bestimmte Arten schon mit <100 bzw. 450 zu verbauen. Zum Beispiel erhaelt man fuer Trollfragmente ueberhaupt nur ein Projekt und dies erst ab 450. Potentiell. Man sollte sich also bestimmte Fragmente aufheben und auch nur bestimmte Fragmente zum Skillen nutzen.

Zwergfragmente in den Östl. Königreichen eignen sich zB super zum Skillen waehrend man sich die Troll oder ähnliches aufheben sollte. Am besten ziehst du dir Atlasloot und schaust dir die verschiedenen Voelker an und suchst dir raus, was du am liebsten haettest (z.B Retri Troll, Mage Zwerge etc etc.)

Aber ich glaube mit dem nächsten Patch soll die Aufnahmekapazität limitiert werden.

Artefakte sammeln kostet Zeit. Wenn du sie am Anfang schon verbaust fuer nix, musst du sie spaeter noch mal sammeln.


----------



## Elenenedh (15. April 2011)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Man kann mittlerweile nur noch bis 50 Sammeln danach gibts nur noch fürs restaurieren Skillpoints



Richtig, seit 4.0.6 (imo) erhält man fürs Finden nur noch bis Skill 50 Skillpunkte. Und pro Fragment-Sorte lassen sich nur noch maximal 200 Fragmente sammeln, bis Ihr die Artefakte zusammensetzen müsst, um weitere Fragmente von der Sorte sammeln zu können.


----------

